# Everyone's opinion on puppy cut...



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Paris goes to the groomer on Thursday. I can't decide if I want to cut her hair or not. She is probably close to 2-1/2 inches long. I know that is not very long but I am wondering two things...(1) Will cutting it down to a puppy cut make her a lot cooler? and (2) how long will it take for it to grow back? I just CAN'T decide what to do....


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

I think a short puppy cut is a lot cooler for them. Nikki is going to the groomer's on Aug 5th to get a puppy cut (body will be 1/2 inch).

When they are puppies their hair grows so fast. Lexi (18 months old) got a puppy cut in January and when she went in June it was around 4 inches long.


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

she will be much cooler... . I think it is a good thing as it is so hot right now.
For chelsey her hair grows back so fast.. In two weeks she grows and inch or more.


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

She will definitely be cooler. I had Pico cut even shorter than normal to about 1" on May 30 and he hasn't been cut since. He is at 2 1/2" now which I really like. It's long enough to flow when he runs but short enough that it's easy to brush, comb and bathe. We'll get it cut back to 1" for the rest of the summer, though.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

Yes, it's cooler. I recently cut Massimo down, at first I was kinda upset- he looked very different without all his long hair.....but after a few days I totally LOVED it!! I know he does too...right after I did it, he was so spunky!! LOL He seemed so much more comfortable. Not to mention so CUTE!!!


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

their hair grows fast. the girls get a haircut every month from me. lol. but i like them alot more when they're cut really short.


----------



## tag (Aug 26, 2004)

ARGGG Vinny's hair does not grow. He is a year old now and this is it, its about 4 1/2 inches long. I have been debating for a while on getting his hair cut, I made the appointment yesterday and he goes August 3. The big reason is that we are going camping again the following weekend and he is a mess playing at the beach.

This is a pic taken last week, he has nice long hair on his feet and tail its the body itself that just doesnt grow. I guess its genetic cause Jessy (his mom) has very slow growing hair too.


----------



## Puddles Mom (Jun 20, 2004)

I tried to let Puddles hair grow, but gave up. It was a every night thing, brush and brush. I felt sorry for the fellow. Hes been in puppy cut for over 7 months and going to keep it short. Maybe let it grow out some for the winter, but not down to the floor. It has to be cooler !!


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

My boys are both in short cuts for the summer (Peanut is always in a short cut b/c of mats







) But their hair grows way too fast and I would have to cut it twice a month to keep it at the length I like. Tic was just getting too hot to keep his hair long. 

Tag, Vinny is too cute!!


----------



## NC's Mom (Oct 23, 2004)

Both my kids have VERY slow growing hair. I usually want to cry every time they get a puppy cut...especially Little C because she looks so adorable with longer hair. But, I know they are happier and cooler, so I do it. It takes MONTHS to get their hair even two inches again.


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

I just had Lacey cut into a puppy cut. She was almost 5 inches long and now she is about one inch. She looks so cute. I love the long hair but it is so hot outside right now she is much more comfortable with the shorter cut.


----------



## lani (Sep 14, 2004)

I always thought I'd like the puppy cut but I really love a long coat on the Maltese. Princess's hair is about 5 inches long now, it took about 7months to grow back.


----------



## maltagurl (Mar 15, 2005)

In my opinion, it seems to help our babies stay alot cooler. Mimi seems to be happier at this point because it is so hot where we live at. She is more use to Downtown Los Angeles where she is use to living by the ocean with my Husband's parents rather than in the valley. I am having to touch up on her just about every two weeks because it seems that her hair grows so fast. I leave her head hair long, but the rest of her I try to keep short for this season.


----------



## clharter (May 14, 2005)

Duke jusy got his first hair cut on sat. I was soo worried that I wouldnt like it short but I thought he would be alot cooler. To my surprise, He looks sooooo cute and is playing alot more during the hot day.


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

okay...I'm going to do it (I think).


----------



## tag (Aug 26, 2004)

I know summer will be more fun for Vinny with a shorter cut but I am nauseous thinking about it. I have been looking for a cut that doesn't touch his head and tail and found this, the ears are trimmed though I don't want his touched. I envy thick fast growing coats. If anyone has any pics to share please please do.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

Aww...I like the head hair long! It looks cute. I chose to cut Massimo all the way short, leaving only his ears and tail longer. Here's a pic:


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

He is so adorable!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Massimo is a DOLL!!!! Great cut!


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

Rex is a lot cooler with the short cut! I think it is growing back kinda fast, it hasnt even been a whole month and already I can mess it up! It is so much easier to care for too, especially being I am having to bathe him 3 times a week right now with his grass allergy. I love the look of a long haired Maltese, but with my kids loving to pet Rex and as playful as Rex is short is easier. I am going to let it grow from now until next summer and then probably get it cut into a puppy cut. Anyway here is a picture I just took of him a few minutes ago, he is a mess in it!


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

We give Caesar a puppy cut


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Well, it must not have been in the cards for Paris to get a puppy cut. I took her in to the groomers this morning and she told me she didn't have the time today to do the puppy cut since it is by scissors. I told her about trying to keep her cool and she told me that Paris doesn't have the sweat glands like we do. It actually doesn't keep them any cooler. Anybody know about this? Anyway, she's going to just get her "regular" today. Maybe next time...


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

I'm not any kind of expert, but I thought dogs sweat from their tongue and feet. Maybe I'm wrong. The boys seem a lot happier with short cuts. It's been so hot here it's gotta make a difference. No matter how they sweat, I think having lots of hair would contribute to heat. Also, since the dogs don't sweat like people do I would think that it's limiting the amount or the rate that they get cool. I don't know, maybe I just made up a bunch of junk







Post pics of Paris's cut later!!!


----------



## mpd (Jun 2, 2005)

Just thought I'd comment that all your dogs are real "lookers!".


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

I don't know if it keeps them cooler but I know that Lacey seems to have more fun with a short cut. She seems to play more rough when she is in a shorter cut plus I don't have to spend as long grooming her.


----------



## jellybn1 (Mar 16, 2005)

My vote-Go/with the puppy cut!!! Very cute!!
Jellybn1


----------



## MaxMommy (Nov 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jellybn1_@Nov 15 2005, 04:25 PM
> *My vote-Go/with the puppy cut!!! Very cute!!
> Jellybn1
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

I second that! Puppy cut, especially for a boy. Keeping the ears long seems like a cute idea, though. I love droopy ears.


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tag_@Jul 25 2005, 05:53 PM
> *ARGGG Vinny's hair does not grow.  He is a year old now and this is it, its about 4 1/2 inches long.  I have been debating for a while on getting his hair cut, I made the appointment yesterday and he goes August 3.  The big reason is that we are going camping again the following weekend and he is a mess playing at the beach.
> 
> This is a pic taken last week, he has nice long hair on his  feet and tail its the body itself that just doesnt grow.  I guess its genetic cause Jessy (his mom) has very slow growing hair too.
> ...


[/QUOTE]


Oh, he's beautiful! I love the length....it looks like a good proportion to his size. I like it.


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

My husband would probably be a minority here but he actually does not like the look of a malt in a full coat







He actually thinks it makes them look evil







Which is actually great for me since I wouldn't have the time to put into a long coat and in addition I think it would take a LONG time to groom Miko since his coat just isn't cut out for growing long. Plus, Miko loves dirt and his daily walks so we always go with a puppy cut.


----------

